# Audio / Video >  Jaudīgs pastiprinātājs

## GuntisK

Sveiki. Kāds nevarētu ieteikt jaudīga pastiprinātāja (~350wt @8Ohms) shēmu.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

te kautkas tāds bija http://sound.westhost.com/projects-1.htm
bet laikam tikai D klases

----------


## GuntisK

Drusciņ pamaz uz 8 Omiem dod-ap 160w.Vajadzētu laikam tādu uztaisīt izmainot gala pakāpi => http://sound.westhost.com/project117.htm.

----------


## marizo

Manā skatījumā šis varētu būt diezgan jaudīgs:
http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_100503/article.html
http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_100618/article.html
Kaut kur ir arī shēma, ātrumā nevarēju atrast.

Edit: šeku reku arī shēma:
http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_9453190/tm.htm

----------


## marizo

GuntisK, uztaisīji to jaudīgo pastiprinātāju?   ::

----------


## Mosfet

marizo ieteiktā shēma

http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_9453190/tm.htm

Holtona tautas past. klons uz bipolarajiem tranžiem.

----------


## GuntisK

> GuntisK, uztaisīji to jaudīgo pastiprinātāju?


 Pagaidām vēl nav un nezinu kad būs....Ir citas svarīgākas lietas.

----------


## marizo

Skaidrs..  Bet vispār uztaisīt lielākas jaudas pastiprinātāju jau jaudīgi arī maksā.. Tīri tā apskatījos http://mitglied.lycos.de/Promitheus/950077.pdf tie 2 jaudas tranzistori vien maksā 7 un 9 Ls viens.. Un jauda jau arī tīri pieticīga.. Nebūs jau diži lielāka kā TDA7294 tiltam.. Nu kvalitatīvāka skaņa vienīgi varbūt..
Būs jāparēķina, cik naudas vajag http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_9453190/tm.htm detaļām.. Vai kādam AV400 Holtonam..   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Tā ir -nemaksās jau 350W pastiprinātājs 2-5Ls.Pats STK barošanai iepirku 450W trafiņu.Tur aizgāja 20Ls.Un ja vēl viens vajadzīgs...Korpuss man jau ir,radiatori ir.Visus kondensatorus pirku jaunus-tur 6-7Ls aizgāja.Nav tas prieks no lētajiem,bet toties gandarījums būs ka esi to paveicis pats.  ::

----------


## SnacK

Sveiciens visiem!

Zinu, ka si tema apspriesta n-tas reizes, tapec ari netaisiju jaunu topiku.

Velos uztaisit tranzistoru pastiprinataju prieks divam RRR SM-300 tumbam:

Sistēma 3 joslas 3 skaļruņi 
Akustiskās sistēmas tips fāzu inversijas 
Nominālā ieejas pretestība, Ω 8 
Frekvenču diapazons, Hz 25-25000 
Sadalījuma frekvence, Hz 500 / 5000 
Muzikālā jauda, W 300 
Jūtīgums, dB 89 
Svars, kg 23 
Izmēri, mm 320 x 800 x 310

Diemzel nekur neatradu kada vinam ir nominala jauda.
Tumbas lielakoties atradisies neliela istaba, bet laiku pa laikam tiks izmantotas lielaku platibu apskanosanai.
Nevaru izlemt, kura shema butu ta piemerotaka. Lidz sim esmu uztaisijis dazus pastiprinatajus uz mikrenem (LM3886 un kaut kadam TDA), diemzel kvalitate mani ne visai apmierina. Tad nu velos uzzinat kadas jaudas pastiprinatajs butu optimalais variants, lai dzenoties pec vatiem, nezaudetu skanas kvalitati, bet ari lai butu jega no tada izmera tumbam. 

Dazas no apskatitajam shemam:

http://sound.westhost.com/project3a.htm
http://www.circuit-projects.com/cimg/30 ... lifier.gif
http://us1.webpublications.com.au/stati ... 3_15mg.jpg
http://www.sound.westhost.com/project101.htm
http://www.amplifierprojects.com/wp-con ... 950092.pdf
http://mitglied.lycos.de/Promitheus/950077.pdf

Bet tiesam nevaru pateikt, kurs variants butu tas labakais. Lielakoties man tas shemas skiet pat parak vienkarsas, lai vinas varetu tiesam labi skanet... Negribas izgrust naudu un darbu par struntu, no kura pec tam tapat nekadas jegas nebus.
Tad nu ludzu, dodiet man kadu pavedienu. Varbut kads var piedavat kadu citu variantu?
Ipasas pieredzes tranzistoru pastiprinataju izgatavosana gan vel nav, tapec labi butu, ja jusu ieteiktajai shemai butu ari izgatavosanas un pieregulesanas apraksts. Un vēl ideālāk ar visu PCB rasējumu. Jā, un arī, ja iespējams, bez tādiem tekstiem, kā "...šī shēma būtu ļoti laba, ja tikai nedaudz pamainītu gala kaskādi un ieliktu xxxxx tranzistorus...". Neesmu tik drošs, ka pats varētu mēģināt modificēt kādu shēmu un nav arī vēlēšanas ar to ķēpāties.

P.S. Cik advancetas shemas ir parastajos 100-200W pastiprinatajos par 100-200Ls, teiksim sadiem:
http://proshop.lv/?id=5&s1=3&s2=7&s3=&cat=8&good=763
http://onlineshop.lv/lat/catalogue/Dj_j ... /8806.html
Vai ir reali pasam uzbuvet kaut ko kvalitativaku skanas zina?

----------


## Jon

> Type of _acoustic system_	bass reflex
> Nominal _input resistance_, ?	8
> Frequency _range_, Hz	25-25000
> _Distribution_ frequency, Hz	500/5000
> _Musical_ capacity, W	300
> Sensitivity, Db (1 watts/1m)	89
> Advisable _capacity range_ of amplifier, W	50-300


 No kurienes iekopēji šīs krievu muļķības, kas uzrakstītas angļu vārdiem? Kronis ir "*distribūciju*" frekvence ierastā *crossover* vietā.
Bet šī kaste ir viens no pēdējiem S 90 kloniem. Tātad  50 - 100 W/8ohm pilnīgi pietiek.

----------


## SnacK

Diemžēl šīs muļķības atrodas RRR mājas lapā:
http://www.rrr.lv/p32.html?l=3

Sory, ir arī latviski:
http://www.radiotehnika.lv/product_info ... ts_id=2735

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu valodā ta vienalga kādā bet kas attiecas uz parametriem = tiešām pilnīgas muļķības 
1.kārt kopš kura laika S-30B pīkstulis (Jā iekš SM-300 ir S-30B pīkstulis) velk līdz 25000Hz viņš velk labi ja līdz 18000Hz
2.kārt frekvenču līkne sākas no 30 Hz nevis no 25 respektīvi tas izskatās šādi - Frequency range, Hz 30-18000 un nevis Frequency range, Hz 25-25000
3.teorētiski jaudas ziņā šitās ir pat švakākas par S-90 (S-30 pīkstulis atceries) un nomināls tātad tāds pats kā S-90 35W nu REĀLĀ JAUDA AP 30W
4.nafig tev šitās padjobkas vispār labāk nopērc vecās labās S-90 vai kādas no S-90 modifikācijām (S-90B, S-90D, S-90F, S-100D, S-100F, S-150) nu protams bišķi  uzlabojot (Nomainīt vadus uz skaļruņu vadiem, nomainīt vadu konektorus u.c.) un galu beigās skaņa barbūt būs pat labāka (nu tāda pati točna būs kā SM-300) un protams sanāks lētāk.

----------


## marizo

Par RRR akustikām runājot. Interesants fakts ir tas, ka šīs jaunās S90 modifikācijas slikti skan ārā - maz zemo frekvenču.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Vecās S-90 arī slikti skan ārā jo jūtība par mazu 89db/1W/1M

----------


## SnacK

Vienīgas no RRR laikam ir SM-1000, kurām jūtība 91db/1W/1M, bet par tām neesmu dzirdējis īpaši labas atskauksmes... Pats dzirdējis arī neesmu.

----------


## Jon

> Nu valodā ta vienalga kādā bet kas attiecas uz parametriem = tiešām pilnīgas muļķības


 Nu, to vēl var pārcelt uz normālu valodu - 
speaker enclosure - bass reflex
bandwidth - 
impedance - 
crossover frequencies - 
power handling - 
etc.
Bet par tiem parametriem - ar ko tie "popovieši" sliktāki par ķīniešiem?
Satiekas divi *žlobi* ar manāmi šaurām pierītēm, viņi arī *potenciālie pircēji*. Viens: Skoļko u ķebja vat? Otrs: Sto! Pirmais: U meņja dvesķi, *ja kruče!!!*

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu jā tā jau ir kam vairāk vati tas krutāks  ::  un pārējie parametri tak pie pakaļas  :: 
Ko lai saka stulbi cilvēki netrūkst kas tic visam ko saka veikalā pārdevējs kurš pat bieži vien nerubī kā īsti darbojas skaļrunis vai prekškam nepieciešams sadalītājfiltrs tumbās  ::

----------


## SnacK

Par laimi es nepeideru pie šīs grupas, kuriem galvenais ir lieli cipari!  :: 
Tā vien noprotu, ka cenšaties mani atrunāt no šī pirkuma. Tad varat ieteikt ko labāku, atskaitot vecās S-90? Tikai, lūdzu ne dārgāku! Kā jau teicu, nedzenos pēc vatiem. Man tomer svarīgāka ir kvalitāte. Kaut kag dažreiz būs arī nepieciešams kāds lielāks "troksnītis".
Vai RRR veikālā Bruņinieku ielā viņas ir iespējams uz vietas paklausīties?

----------


## Jon

> Vai RRR veikālā Bruņinieku ielā viņas ir iespējams uz vietas paklausīties?


 Nepērc neko, ja tev atsaka iespēju klausīties. Pārdevējs tev labprāt 5 minūtēs pārdos "kaķi maisā", ar kuru tev varbūt 10 gadus jāsadzīvo.
Normāli - atstāt ķīlas naudu un klausīties mājās, savos apstākļos un netraucēti. Tikai tad pareizie secinājumi radīsies.
P.S. Vēlreiz par S 90 un to kloniem - tas, ko var nopirkt veikalā, ir tikai komplekts, no kā var izgatavot ko noderīgu. Jāsāk ar to, ka pilnīgi jāizjauc (arī filtrs). Tad pāris dienas cītīgi jāstrādā. Pūles atmaksāsies, jo rezultātā var tikt iegūts produkts, kam skanējumā līdzvērtīgs kaut kādā "el kõrā" maksās Ls 700.

----------


## SnacK

Nu, ar to pārtaisīšanu tā būs kā būs, jo nav man nekādas profesionālas mēraparatūras, tikai vecs, no Zviedru armijas iegūts PHILIPS divkanālu oscilogrāfs: http://www.messmuseum.de/philipspm3230.htm, ne-lētā gala digitālais multimetrs un datora skaņas karte..., jā, un vēl Padomju laika signāla ģenerators 20Hz-200MHz.
Šaubos, vai ar šo pietiks, lai varētu precīzi noskaņot tās tumbas, bez tam arī zināšanas akustikā visticamāk būs stipri par īsām...  :: 

P.S. Tikko pieliku pie oscilogrāfa vienu skaļrunīti, gribēju pārbaudīt, vai tā varēs noteikt viņa rezonanses frekvenci... Laikam jau bez papildus shēmas, kas varētu noturēt viņu ilglaicīgi tajā frekvencē nesanāks, jo labākajā gadījumā bija iespējams paspēt ieraudzīt labi ja vienu sinusoidas periodu, un tas pats bija visai izkropļots. Varbūt kāds ir manījis tādu ierosmes ģenerātoriņa shēmu, vai kā viņu tur sauc?

----------


## karloslv

Paga, rezonanses noteikšanai ir jāuzņem pilnās pretestības līkne (kā šitā: http://www.visaton.de/de/chassis_zubeho ... m10_4.html), jo plika rezonanses frekvence maz izteiks. Tā ka ņem vien savu signālģeneratoru un būvē Z tiltu  ::

----------


## SnacK

Nu, to es tikai tagad tā paeksperimentēju ar kaut kādu skaļrunīti.
Diemžēl manam signala ģeneratoram nav lineāras frekvences regulēšanas iespēja, minimālais solis 10Hz, pie 20Hz-60Hz, tālāk kļūst vēl lielāks. Atliek vienīgi kompja skaņas karte.
Bez tam, tā kā man nekādu lielo zināšanu akustikā nav, tad pat īsti nezinu, ko man tā līkne dos...  ::  Rezonanses frekvence ir nepieciešama, lai precīzi uztaisītu kasti, ja nemaldos? Tad mēra to frekvenci skaļrunim atrodoties gaisā un pēc tam kastē? Palabojiet, ja kļūdos.   :: 
A kas ir Z tilts?   ::  Un kā tieši tā līknes uzņemšana notiek? Būs bišku jāpemklē izglītojoši materiāli, kaut vai intereses pēc...

----------


## karloslv

Lineāra pilnīgi nav nepieciešama, mierīgi vari uzņemt logaritmiski vai kāds nu tev solis. Pie lielākām frekvencēm arī solis, kurā ir kaut kādas atšķirības, ir lielāks, protams, ka tev nav jāpēta, kā pīkstulis uzvedas pie 20000 un 19990 Hz, tur nebūs nekādas atšķirības. Relatīvā atšķirība ir svarīga, nevis absolūtā.

----------


## Mosfet

Nu kāds vēl tur z tilts???
Lai noteiktu skaļruņa rezonanses frekveci ir nepieciešams ģenerators, pretestība 1000 omi( pāris vatu) un voltmetrs maiņstrāvai.
 Slēdzam virknē 1000 omi  pretestību skaļruni  tam visam klāt ģeneratoru , voltmetru slēdzam paralēli pretestībai ,izmainām  gēneratoram frekvenci un mēram sprieguma kritumu uz pretestības pie maksimāla sprieguma vērtības nolasām frekvenci, tā arī būs rezonases frekvece.
Skaļruni vēlams pakār šnorītē lai neitekmētu tā rezonase frekveci .
Visu var izdarīt un dara ar vienkāršām un pāŗbaudītām metodēm  bez kaut kādiem tu Z tiltiem
Sīkāk te ( gan krievu val) 
http://library.espec.ws/section2/article80.html

Un vēl ,Jon pasakiet ko no S-90 var uztaisīt lai tās  kaut kā varētu skanēt?

----------


## SnacK

Papētiju un vismaz man šķiet, ka precīzāk būtu, ja skaļruni pieslēgtu caur ~10 omu rezistoru pie pastiprinātāja, kurā tiek padots signāls.
Šaubos, ka sledzot pa taisno pie signāla ģeneratora, kuram max izejas amplitūda ir 1V, izdosies tik precīzi izmērīt minimalas pretestības izmaiņas skaļrunī...
Vienīgi, lai mērījumus neietekmētu pastiprinātāja neliniaritāte, pie reizes jamēra arī spriegums uz pastiprinātāja izeju un mazliet japaspēlejas ar kalkulatoru...

Labi, tas tā, pagaidām teorijai.

Es arī vēlētos uzzināt, ko tieši var tik ļoti uzlabot tām tumbām, lai tik spēcīgi uzlabotu to kvalitāti. Varētu lūdzu pastāstīt tagad, lai zinu, vai varēšu to paveikt?

----------


## Jon

> Un vēl ,Jon pasakiet ko no S-90 var uztaisīt lai tās  kaut kā varētu skanēt?


 Nu, neesmu es grafomāns - nav iespējams dažos teikumos izklāstīt visu par skaļruņiem un kā ar tiem cīnīties. Vienkārši - skolā bikšu dibenu deldējot kaut kas ir apgūts un, daudzus gadus būvējot kastes gan skatuvei gan mājai, dažas patiesības ir izkristalizējušās. Īsumā - ja pietiek naudas iegādāties gatavu produktu no laba brenda (piem., Bowers & Wilkins, Spendor, Focal etc.), tā arī jādara. Neko lētāk nebūs pirkt šo brendu plikas skaļruņu galvas un koku un filtru darbus darīt pašam. Pārstrādāt S 90 ir variants *mazam budžetam* - nav vajadzīgi dārgi mērījumi un viss ir izdarāms kaut guļamistabā. Programma "minimums" ietver: 
1. Absolūti izjaukt visu, kas jaucas. Ieskaitot filtru un fāzinvertora skursteni.
2. Sagādāt kvalitatīvus OFC vadus un skrūvējamās spailes.
3. Izmest ārā nošķelto konusu/piramīdu, kas uzmaukts uz midrange. Tā vietā sagādāt kārbu no vecajām 35 AS vai S 70 (vai taml).
4. Likvidēt visus slēdžus un drāšu potenciometrus (to vietā pastāvīgas pretestības, vēlams bezinduktīvas), jo amplitūdas/frekvenču līknei jābūt pēc iespējas taisnai.
5. Uz jaunas (nemagnētiskas!) pamatnes samontēt filtru, elementus uzstādot tā, lai induktivitātes neietekmētu cita citu. Sashēmot atsevišķi visu joslu filtrus pēc zvaigznes principa, paredzot iespēju priekš bi-wiring un bi-amping.  
6. Skursteni paskaņot par kādiem 5-10 Hz uz augšu, šim nolūkam nozāģējot (apmēram) 50-100 mm. Skurstenis rūpīgi salīmējams visā garumā. Vēl jāsamazina tā Q, vismaz  ieliektajai malai (no iekšpuses skatoties) uzlīmējot plānu, slāpējošu materiālu. No ārpuses skurstenis aplīmējams pilnīgi, var izmantot celtniecībā riģpša konstrukcijās lietojamās švammgumijas ar lipekli vienā pusē. Beigās, to uzstādot, vēlams piefiksēt galu ar tērauda leņķīšiem pie mugurdēļa.
7. Nosegkārba uz midrange nevis vienkārši piebāžama ar vati, bet vēlams šo vates daudzumu izlīmēt. Tāpat arī no ārpuses kārba jāaplīmē ar iepriekš minēto pretvibrāciju materiālu.
8. Kastei visas šuves (salaidumu vietas) rūpīgi jāaizdrīvē ar montāžas līmi (Bison vai taml.). Labākais instruments - paša pirksts.
9. No veca (!) slotaskāta uz virpas jānodur katrai kastei vismaz viena savilce (pirms tam rūpīgi jāizmēra attālums starp priekšējo paneli un mugurdēli. Šī detaļa jāielīmē un papildus jāsavelk ar aksiālām skrūvēm starp minētajiem priekšas/pakaļas paneļiem. Vieta - kur nekam netraucē, asimetriski no asīm.
10. Vates tamponus/rulonus vēlams pielīmēt visām iekšējām virsmām (izņemot priekšējo paneli). Vislabāk ar 88N tipa līmi (vēdināšana!).
11. Visas galvas sēdināmas bez gumijām, tikai silikonā (jāizvēlas, kurš traki nesmird pēc etiķskābes). Šim nolūkam jāuzklāj kādi 3 mm silikona mastikas, jāpagaida, kamēr tas sāk saķerties. Tad jāuztriepj svaiga kārtiņa un precīzi jāietupina att. draiveris vietā. Skrūves uzreiz stingri nepievilkt. Protams, woofers uzstādāms tikai tad, kad ir pārliecība par to, ka viss izdarīts bez kļūdām. Silikona mastika nav līme, vajadzības gadījumā to viegli izplēst.
12. Visi vadi bez jebkādiem uzmauceņiem pielodējami ar kvalitatīvu lodi, vēlams lead free.
13. Filtrs jāuzstāda tā, lai magnētu lauki mazāk ietekmētu spoles. Es savās konstrukcijās jau gadiem filtrus lieku kastes ārpusē. Kādam šķitīs jocīgi, bet tas man dod iespēju neceļot ārā wooferu kaut ko pamainīt un paskaņot. S 90 gadījumā kastes apakšā jāizveido no brusām cokols, kurā paslēpt filtra šasiju. Kaste sanāks mazliet augstāka, kas ir pat vēlams. Var izveidot "polipu" kastes aizmugurē, ja patīk. Vēlams nosegt ar vāku. Abos variantos kastē atbrīvojas mazliet derīga tilpuma. Protams, gar vadiem nedrīkst svilpot vējš (līmes pistole, hot melt glue). 
14. Labākās klemmes ir nekādas klemmes, tāpēc stacionāriem apstākļiem kabeļus savienošanai ar pastiprinātāju (jo īsākus, jo labāk) var pielodēt tieši pie filtra.
15.Ja tiešām viss ir rūpīgi salodēts, salīmēts, hermetizēts un, galvenais, sashēmots bez kļūdām, var sākt priecāties.
 Viss minētais dos rezultātus, ja visi murmuļi būs tik labi, cik tiem jābūt. Programma "maksimums" jau ietvers to pārtīšanu vai nomaiņu. Piem., ja vīriņi, kas darbojas ar uzmagnetizēšanas iekārtu, būs pļēgurojuši un, attapušies, ka jānodod produkcija, steigā viena magnēta vietā "žokļos" iebāzīs piecus, magnēts būs vājāks un pāris dB/W/m neglābjami pagalam. Darba kultūra sociālistiskajā (tiklab arī kapitālistiskajā) ražošanā, atkāpes no tehnoloģijas un racionalizācija jeb haltūra utt. liedza šim slavenajam "popovenes" produktam būt nevainojamam. Katra paša spēkos to kaut mazliet uzlabot. Reiz "Murzilkā" (krievu žurnālā "Radio") bija tāds sauklis - tvori, vidumivaj, probuj!!!
Ufff! Nu gan te izrakstījos...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jā nu jon par to S-90 uzlabošano tev piekrītu jo oriģinālajā variantā (Kur nu vēl pēc gandrīz 30 gadiem) S-90 Skan diezgan viduvēji nu manuprāt vadi uz normāliem skaļruņu kabeļiem būtu jānomaina uzreiz tālāk jāizrauj vate no kastes un jāizpako visas sienas tad vēl filtrs būtu jāsaskrūvē uz kaut vai finiera (Galvenais ne uz metāla kā tas ir S-90 un AS-35) nu protams filtra elementi visi jāsavieno arī ar skaļruņu kabeļiem (Jo tie oriģinālie vadi vispār ir kaut kāda pornogrāfija) Nu galvenais manuprāt ir nomainīt basiniekus uz jauniem bet ja budžets neatļauj tad vismaz pārlodēt tos pievadus pie membrānas par pievadiem var izmantot krievu audio signālvadus tos notīrot un paņemot masas vadu kurš ir visapkārt signālvadam nu tikai jāatceras ka lodēt pārāk ilgi viņu nevar jo pretējā gadījumā viņš paliks ciets un neelastīgs un lodējuma vietā pie membrānas to būtu vēlams pielīmēt vēl jāatceras ka tas pievads jāņem pietiekoši garš jo pie zemākām frekvencēm membrānas gājiens ir lielāks nu vispār grūti tā pastāstīt ja būtu bilde parādītu   ::   bet nu ceru ka kāds vismaz sapratīs par to masas vadu no signāla vada domāju šito:
[attachment=0:3qf8lnkq]untitled.JPG[/attachment:3qf8lnkq]

----------


## Didzis

ROBERTTT , tovadu sauc par ekranētu audiokabeli un masas vadu sauc par kabeļa zeķi. ĪpaSi gan ar zeķes izmantošanu aizrauties nevajag. Ir kabeļi ar ļoti mīkstu zeķes pinimu, bet parsvarā zeķe ir par cietu un ātri nolūst. Vadu mainīšana uz skaļruņiem tagad tāda modes lieta, bet skaņu būtiski neuzlabo, vismaz uz augšām un vidiem vada šķērsgriezums ir pietiekošs. Vadu, kurš savieno ar pastiprinātāju, gan obligāti vajag mainīt, jo tas uz 4 omiem ir stipri par tievu. Es gan ieteiktu vispirms nomērīt ar spektra analizātoru (dators, laba skaņukarte, programa un kondensātoru mikrofons) pārtaisāmās tumbas parametrus untikai pēc tam sākt kautko darīt. Mājas apstākļos jau mērijumi nebūs apsolūti precīzi, bet salīdzināt modernizētās tumbas parametrus ar orģinālajiem varēs. Šitais lietās kautko darīt uz dullo vai čuju ir pilnīgi garām. Godīgi sakot es ne seviški ieteiktu zāģēt īsāku fāzgriezēja trubu, bet tas nu kā kuram patīk.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Iet runa par pievadu mainīšanu tikai zemo frekvenču skaļrunim jo parasti tie pievadi izdilst bet nekrīt nos jo caur viņiem ir izvērts diegs bet kontatkts ta nav un rodas dzirksteļošana un visādi sprakšķi un tad tikai ir jāmaina ne jau nu prikola pēc...

----------


## Didzis

Tas tak skaidrs par vadiem no skaļruņu pieslēgspailēm uz difuzoru. Es biju domājis par pārejiem montāžas vadiem no filtra uz skaļruņiem. Es jau nesaku, ka tie krievu vadi ir baigi labi, bet savu funkciju veic un nebūs tā, ka tos nomainot, skaņa pēkšņi strauji uzlabosies. Par vadiem ļoti daudz tiek runāts un ir daudz leģendu, tikai neviens leģendu sacerētājs nav veicis nekādus elektriskus mērijumus.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Negribu izklausīties pēc kautkāda audiofila bet nu skaņu nav iespējams raksturot tikai ar frekveņču raksturlīkni kas attiecas uz tiem vadiem jā ja basiniekam un vidējam nomaina tiešām atšķirība nav jūtama bet pīkstulim gan vaig tieši resnākus vadus ar biezāku izolāciju nevis spriguma vai strāvas dēļ bet dēļ parādības ka augšējās frekvences izplatās apkārt vadam un ne par velti visās augstas klases akustikās izmanto tieši resnus audio kabeļus ar biezu izolāciju nu protams Radiotehnikas akustikās mainot vadus skaņu diži nevar uzlabot jo viss jau ir atkarīgs no pašiem skaļruņiem un to paraetriem (Kuri radiotehnikai nav īpaši augstas klases nu protams ar to es nesaku ka kautkādos sūda mūzikas centros iebūvē labākus skaļruņus kā Radiotehnika savās akustikās). Bet nu būsim reāli nu nav tā (Vecā līdz 1990g) Radiotehnikas produkcija Nekāds Hi-Fi.

----------


## Athlons

par vadiem runājot....
savulaik, domāju jānomaina tieviņie centra vadiņi, pret kko "nopietnāku", paņēmu lētos rimi nopērkamos ķīniešu " speaker cable"... lai cik tas dīvaini neliktos, skaņa tiešām uzlabojās...
gaidīto basu vietā (tolaik prātā bija tikai šķērsgriezuma laukums), augšas kļuva manāmi detalizētākas...
tākā vadiem IR nozīme... protams tas izriet no fizikas, kā vadi ražoti utml...
tagad, pieaugot zināšanu bāzei, varu pamatot to, kapēc mainās skaņa, kautgan varbūt līmenis decibelos dažādiem vadiem ir vienāds pie visām frekvencēm, audiosignāls, kas ir komplekss, var tikt pārvadīts dažādi...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu runājot par tiem vadiem kurus dod līdzi centriņiem komplektā - Viņi ir domāti tikai lai pārbaudītu vai skaļruņi vipār strādā   ::

----------


## Jon

> dēļ parādības ka augšējās frekvences izplatās apkārt vadam un ne par velti visās augstas klases akustikās izmanto tieši resnus audio kabeļus ar biezu izolāciju


 Es arī, kādreiz visu ko saklausījies, pamēģināju pīkstuļiem 300-omīgo KATV antenas kabeli, kuram dzīslas visai patālu viena no otras, bet ar savu ausi nemanīju diezkādu uzlabojumu salīdzinot ar veco, labo vīto pāri.

----------


## Didzis

Nu tak atkal esat salasījušies audiofīlu reliģiskos rakstus. Sāksim ar tok, ka RRR akustika nav tās klases tumbas pie kurām ir vērts meklēt blusas. Neviens jau nesaka, ka RRR akustika ir slikta, bet nu HI-END tā nav un nomainot pāris vadiņus nekas būtiski neizmainīsies. ROBERTTT, Tu pats nonāc pretrunā savā teiktajā. Ja jau vads uz pīkstuli tā uzlabo audšējās frekvences, tad to varēs redzēt arī uz akustikas frekvenču raksturlīknes. Nu nav tādu skaņas parametru, kurus nevar nomērīt ar modernu mēraparatūru, tikai visi audiofīli no tā baidās, jo tad parādīsies viņu reliģijas vājās vietas. Skin efekts ir visos vados pa kuriem plūst maņstrāva, tikai pie zemfrekvences tas ir ļoti niecīgs. Praktiski nav iespējams nomērīt vada pretestības atšķirības starp 20Hz un 20kHz, jo akustikā izmanto īsus vadus. Tak pamēģiniet to paši izdarīt kaut uz 5m gara vada. Nu nebūs tur pilnīgi nekāda ar aci saskatāma atšķirība starp vada pretestību uz augšām un apakšām. Ar aci uz voltmetra var redzēt atšķirību dB daļās, bet ar ausi grūti dzirdēt 3dB skaņas izmaiņas. Tad par ko mēs vispār runājam. Pamēģinu to ieskaidrot audiofīlam, tak "noēdīs" uzreiz, jo tiek aizskarta viņa reliģija, bet reliģija kā zinams ir svēta. Tas ka ķīnieši uz tumbām liek lētus vadus no dzelzs ar lielu pretestību un ,tos nomainot uz normāliem,  pēkšņi izmainās skaņa nu galīgi nav saistīts ar skin efektu.  Tā pat nav nekādas reliģijas dažādu kondensātoru skanējumā zemfrekvences pastiprinātājos un akustikas filtros. Skaņa ir prognozējama jau nomērot kondensātora parametrus ar visparastāko RLCmetru,bet audiofīliem tak neko mērīt nevajag, tas tak sagraus visu biznesu. Kaut vai honorāri audiofīlu žurnālos vairs nebūs, jo tās muļķibas tak lasa tūkstošiem cilvēku un maksā par to naudu. Kautkā dikti atgādina reliģiju ar sludinātājiem un draudzēm.

----------


## Raimonds1

nu saliekot barošanas avotiem 200kHz domātos kondensatorus, kuri speciali ražoti, lai samazinātu induktivitāti, gan kaut kāda atšķīriba tuvu ultraskaņai gan jau ka ir.  Jautājums tikai, vai konkrētais audiofīls to dzird vai ne.

----------


## Jon

> Nu tak atkal esat salasījušies audiofīlu reliģiskos rakstus


 Viena no "pērlēm" kādā audiofilu forumā (brīvi tulkoju pēc atmiņas): Mana sistēma labāk skan, ja skaļruņu kabeļi piestiprināti pie sienas. Kad tie guļ uz paklāja, paklājs palēnina elektronus un skaņa kļūst spalvaina!

----------


## Athlons

::   ::   ::

----------


## karloslv

Didzi, arī tehnokrātija un ticība zinātnes un mērījumu absolūtajai patiesībai ir reliģija... Katrs lai tic, kam vēlas. Ja jau tiem audiofīliem patīk, kā skan viņu sistēma, kāpēc tie jālamā un jāmēģina pārliecināt, ka nē, jūs neesat laimīgi cilvēki, jūs neko nesaprotat? Un kurš tad būs smieklīgāks, vīriņš, kurš katru kaktu izmēra, modelē un pēc daudziem stresainiem gadiem beidzot ir ieguvis ideālo mikrofonu, ar kuru var tos kaktus precīzi izmērīt, ieguvis ideālāko konfigurāciju ar ideālajām raksturlīknēm, un tad - kāds pārvieto krūzīti uz galda, un visa raksturlīkne pakaļā, vai tas audiofīls, kurš "sajutīs jaunu niansi skanējumā, šķiet, ka krūzītē bijusi melnā tēja"? Jāprot arī vidusceļš atrast.

----------


## Didzis

Es tak kāreiz esmu par vidusceļu. Tehnokrāti atdzīst uberkrutus tranzistoru pastiprinātājus ar 0,00***% kropļu, bet es uzskatu, ka lampu pastiprinātājs ar daudz lielākiem kropļojumiem skan daudz labāk. Tam gan ir tehnisks izskaidrojums. Es uztājos pret analfabētismu elektronikā. Ja man kāds grib iestāstīt, ka uz skinefekta rēķina vadā pazūd augšējās frekvences, tad es vienkarši piedāvāju veikt elementāru labratorijas darbu un lai man audiofīls pierāda savas teorijas pareizību. Par to, ka tīkla vads var uzlabot skaņas kvalitāti,audiofīliem nav pat kļūdainu tehnisku izskaidrojumu-  tā vienkatši ir un cauri. Vai tad tā nav reliģija?
Es arī neuzsvēru, ka majas mērijumos jāizmanto profesionāls mērmikrofons. Pilnīgi pietiek ar visparatāko kondensātoru mikrofonu par pāris latiem. Protams, mērijumi būs relatīvi, bet mainot kaut vai fāzgriezēja trubas garumu, vares  slīdzināt izmaiņas pēc "uzlabojumiem". Tas jau kāreiz ir vidusceļš starp tehnokrātiju un mērijumiem "uz ausi".

----------


## Vitalii

- palasijos dažu autoru rakstus par akustiku uzlabojumiem, vadu maiņu un citām idejām. 
 Tas ir izdarāms un pat vajag veikt nelielus uzlabojumus vecajām Padomijas akustikām...iekšējo vadu nomaiņu no sadalošā filtra līdz skaļruņiem ar lielāka diametra vadiem, korpusa izlīmēšana ar skaņas slāpējošo materiālu un pat filtrkondensātoru (atsevišķu) nomaiņu! 
 Uzlabojami būs jūtami...būs uz auss jūtama kopējā skaņas ainas izmaiņa, tembrālā nokrāsa, mūzikas instrumentu detalizācija. (parasti prasās mainīt - СЧ un ВЧ skaļruni) lai kardināli uzlabotu akustikas skanējumu kopumā, bassinieks ir visai ciešams.
 Un - vēlams salīdzināt jauniegūtos mērijumus ar mērijumiem pirms akustiku modernizācijas ( atskaņojamā diapozona lineriatāte)

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jā pikstuļus vajag mainīt vismaz pret jauniem vai labākiem nu par vidējiem vēl varētu strīdēties.

----------


## osscar

Ir doma lēnā garā, kamēr vēl copes sezona nav sākusies uzbūvēt šādu pastiprinātāju - http://www.pavouk.org/hw/leachamp/en_index.html. Shēmu uz tranzistoriem izvēlējos jo patīk tīri subjektīvi ampi uz bleķa plāceņiem. Tranzistoru  pastūzi pēdējo reizi būvēju deviņdesmito sākumā uz krievu detaļām -sanāca labi .  Paskatījos - detaļas praktiski visas ir pieejamas LV. 
Varbūt vienīgi noderētu kāds pastūžu ekspertu komentārs derētu par Leech ampu kā tādu, jeb meklēt citu shēmu ?
Ir jau domas par korpusu un vizuālo noformējumu - varētu būt melns anodēts alumīnijs + alumīnija melni radiatori ar redzamiem spīdīgiem traņiem, kaut arī Jon nerekomendē šādi atstāt traņus - jo var salaist uz "īso". Pagaidām vēl neesmu izdomājis - izbūvēt arī opampu ar volume, bass un trable regulāciju, jeb atstāt tikai pliku askētisku ampu.   
paldies jau iepriekš.

----------


## Didzis

A kam Tev to izejas "tranzistoru kapsētu" ar milzīgu izejas jaudu? Varbūt pilnīgi pietiek atstāt tikai divus tranzistorus izejā.Man liekas, ka tad arī izejas jauda jau būs tuvu 100W. No skaņas kvalitātes rēķina, nav labi izejā slēgt paralēli tranzistorus.

----------


## osscar

Nu jaudu it kā nevajag bet  gribās lai ir tranzistori daudz  ::  jaudu toč nevajag,  tīri sporta pēc gribu pastiprinātāju salikt un smuki noformēt.

----------


## Didzis

Ja jaudu nevajag, tad točna neslēdz to kaudzi izejas tranzistoru, būs labāka skaņas kvalitāte. Tranzistorus jau var smukumpēc saskrūvēt un kaut beigtus, ka tik labi izskatās. Pieslēdz izejā tikai divus.

----------


## osscar

arī risinājums  ::

----------


## guguce

Ar ausi jau to dzirdēt nevar, bet piemēram internets paliek lēnāks, ja tīkla vadu ierok zemē.

----------


## Didzis

A kurš parastu tīkla vadu zemē rok. Ieroc ekranētu ezerneta vadu, pareizi sazemē ekrānu un būs pilnīgi pofig, vai vads zemē, vai ūdenī, vai gaisā karajas  ::  . Ta pat jau ir ar audiolietām. Ja visu izdara pareizi, tad atkrīt daudzi audiofīlu murgi.

----------


## guguce

Runa jau nav par vadu, kaut gan Gigabita tīkliem ekranēts vads nepatīk, 
bet par to, ka vislabākais mikrofons pasaulē ir auss.
Pārējie tikai cenšas sasniegt tādu līmeni. Auss diemžēl ir galīgi neobjektīva   ::  .

----------


## Delfins

> kaut gan Gigabita tīkliem ekranēts vads nepatīk


 jo ir tāda lieta kā optika!

Auss ir auss, bet ja visu mēra ar vienu mikrofonu - tad var visu salīdzināt.
Turklāt - kā jau cilvēki - katram sava gaume - vienam patīk nedaudz vairāk "tuk-tuk-tic-tic" (kaut vai 24kbps mp3), citam nepietiks full-analog signāls.
Tie paši strīdi fototehnikā.

----------


## guguce

Tam vienam mikrofonam jau arī ir savas nepilnības   ::  .

----------


## Delfins

varbūt, bet tas ir tikai pat kā:
kas labāks 2 vai 3. Iekārta rāda, ka 3 ir labāks, jo lielāks
Visu nosaka kritēriji un nepieciešamība - ja "vajag" mājās 100W(krānmērs), bet klausīsies uz 10W.. kāda suņa pēc ir jāpērk/jātaisa 100W, kur 70% būs trokšņi..

----------


## Didzis

Tā au ir, ka gala lietotājs ir cilveka auss un to neviens neapstrīd. Runa jau ir par to, ka ir jāsaprot, ko tad tā auss dzird. Nu nevar tā vienkarši pateikt, nokrasoju pastiprinataju sudraba krāsā un uzlabojas detalizācija uz vidējam frekvencēm- tā ir reliģija. Ir jāveic elektriski mērijumi pirms un pec krāsošanas un tad visdrīzak izradīsies, ka skaņas uzlabojums drīzak ir psiholoģisks, jo sudraba krāsa patīk, nevis tehnisks  ::  . Lai man nestāsta, ka ar modernu meraparatūru nav iespejams redzet atšķirības pirms un pec izmaiņām audioiekartās. Vienkarši neviens audiofīls to nedara.

----------


## osscar

Jautājums audio speciem - 
Netā redzēju diy hi-fi pastūžiem vīri vadus (piemm. Barošana, masas , izejas , etc. ) savij – tipa lai mazinātu trokšņus un fonus. Vai to atmaksājas darīt ? Jeb labāk vadus atstāt pa vienam, pēc iespējas īsākus un novietot tālai tie nekrustotos (piem. barošana pēc iespējas tālāk no ieejām  un izejām)? Paldies
Bilde pievienota.

----------


## Delfins

barošanu (vadi+trafs) pēc iepsējas tālāk no platēm, vai uztaisīt metāla sienas.

PS: Skatos tur vienā vietā ieejas signāls iet gar trafu

----------


## osscar

Nu skaidrs, man konstrukcija biku savādāka, trafs ir jau ar metāla ekrānu riņķī, vienīgi vadi tik resni ka tos nesavīšu   ::  Skaidrs, tad principā vadus no filtra koņiem uz plati un skaļruņu vadus var vīt >?

----------


## Vitalii

> Nu skaidrs, man konstrukcija biku savādāka, trafs ir jau ar metāla ekrānu riņķī, vienīgi vadi tik resni ka tos nesavīšu   Skaidrs, tad principā vadus no filtra koņiem uz plati un skaļruņu vadus var vīt >?


  ...principā - nevis var vīt...bet vajag vīt! 
 nevaru ievietot uzskatāmo materiālu, patstavīgi gļuko...ja ir interese - privāti:   Kenwood_Fan@inbox.lv

----------


## osscar

Nu skaidrs, paldies par atbildi, Principā plānoju pa 1-2 ned pabeigt savu Leach ampu. Tikko beidzu piemeklēt zenera diodes. Principā viss ir salodēts, gaidu tikai iztrūkstošos metāl filmas rezistorus no elfas ar +-1% pielaidi, jo no digikeya kļūdas pēc uzsūtiju 300 omu vietā 300K.  ::  Palikusi tikai montāža uz šasijas. APraksts un buildes būs pēc tam, negatavu produktu negribu vēl atrādīt , kaut gribas palielīties  ::   ::

----------


## Vitalii

...ir daži aparāti no biezā gala - 80. tie gadi...izpildijums un tehniskā doma tik pareiza, nav kur piesieties!
  - var labas idejas aizņemties, vismaz kā pareizi izvietot barošanas kēdes un atrast pareizo zemējuma vietu uz šasijas!

----------


## osscar

Atklāti sakot, laikam bišku pa šerpu trafu paņēmu - pārāk daudz vietas jams aizņem un zemējuma izveidei daudz variantu nepaliek. Bet doma ir zemējumu ar skrūvi pie šasijas pievienot nodalot signāla zemi no  drošības zemes. Bet nu tur  var nākties paeksperimentēt. Citos diy ampos esmu redzējis zemi atsevšķi ierīkotu - nepievienojot pie šasijas.Vēl bija varianti kad drošības zeme no rozetes ar droseli atdalīta no  signāla zemes. Principā pieturos pie autora risinājuma - http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~mleach/lowtim/

Zemāk bilde ar manu šasiju - doma ir izveidot masas punktu kur iezīmēts sarkans punkts   ::  .
pievienoju gandrīz pabeigtās PCB. Šasijai laikam jāmeklē tomēr alumīnija plāksne, 4mm tēraudā  baigi grūti izurbt caurumus  ::

----------


## osscar

Izvēlējos šādu variantu tīkla zemes nodalīšanai no barošanas zemes. Vai tas būs ok ? citādi te biku esmu nesaprašanā par tām zemēm...

----------


## Delfins

vispār jau hifi derētu atsevišķus trafus katram kanālam  ::

----------


## osscar

it kā jau gribēju bet nevarēju atrast uz vajadzīgajiem parametriem. Bet ja izmantošu augstāk minēto shēmu, tad centrālais zemes punkts, protams jāizolē no šasijas, jo pie tās būs safety zeme.

----------


## Mosfet

Varbūt ka es kautko nesaprotu no shēmas bet tur izskatās kautkas nav kārtībā. Prasītos komentāri. ko un kā.
Zemējumu parasti izvēlas tur, kur ir vissmazākā izejas pretestība-respektīvi barošanas bloka elektrolītiem. Par transformatora primāro zemējumu -diezgan atkarīgs no trafa kvalitātes, vai ir ekrans strarp primaro un sekundāro un barošanas tīkla zemējuma kvalitāti.Ir daudzos gadijumos kad primārais zemējums ir radijis daudz problēmu nekā ja tas nebūtu. Korpuss tavā gadijumā pie nesimetriskas ieejas jāpieņem kā kapacitātes viens klājums atiecībā pret pastiprinātāja platēm.Iznīcinot šo kapacitāti mēs iegūstam labvēlīgu efektu, jo pretējā gadijumā tas var kļūt par defektu.
Ja par korpusu izmanto dzelzi, tad šādus korpusus ieteicams zemēt pie trafa primārās puses bet ja nemagnētiķi aluminija tad to var nedarīt.
Vadus  vij lai iznīcinātu parazitāro kapacitāti un induktivitāti un lai abos inducētos vienāds sinfāzais signāls un to pēctam viegli varētu iznīcināt. Ieteicams vijuma  solis 15-25 mm un simetriskums.

P.S Vai tās 35 A diodes ir domātas lai radītu sev problēmas? Šodien taču nav problēmas ar kvalitatīvām diodēm.Ne cenu ziņā ne dabūšanā.

----------


## osscar

Mēģināšu paskaidrot - 
Netieku skaidrībā par zemējuma izveidi - esmu redzējis dažādus variantus - tipa visas masas tiek savienotas vienā šasijas vietā ieskaitot pašu šasiju/korpusu neizolējot šo pieslēguma vietu no šasijas. Izejas, ieejas ir izolētas no šasijas (arī manā variantā) un savienotas ar masas vadu no šī centrālā punkta. šajā gadījumā primāro zemējumu  ( no tīkla 3 kontaktu ) arī slēdz pie kopējās masas ? cik saprotu drošības apsvērumu dēļ to iesaka pievienot caur atdalošo ķēdi - tipa tas diožu tilts + rezistors + kondensators. 
Manā gadījumā korpuss ir no alumīnija. Nevaru saprast ko darīt ar to tīkla vada zemi - slēgt pie korpusa , atsevišķi, vai kopā ar barošanas masu ? Nu tā īsumā.
idejas no šejienes smēlos - http://sound.westhost.com/earthing.htm
Nedaudz update:
Pa weekendu nomainīju šasiju uz alumīniju - cita lieta  ::   Lūk apvilku kopējo zemi. Vispirms testēšu šādā veidā un tad ar to tīkla zemi redzēs ko darīt. Uz vadu diametriem neskatīties, pieslēdzu testa režīmā ar tādiem vadiem kādi bija pa rokai, jo vajadzēja nomērīt V lai var pēdējās pretestības pielasīt.

----------


## osscar

pabeidzu savu ampu, vēl tik vens kondensators filtrā janomaina  , kuru pats nobeidzu daļēji....










Masas beigās visas savienoju vienā punktā bez atdalošās ķēdes, ir ok.

----------


## ansius

Respect, smuki. patīk kad pašdarinātas lietas ir arī smukas lietas!  ::  no manis žetons, žēl ka skaņu nevaru izvērtēt, tad būtu cilvēka kura ikdiena ir skaņu režija, komentāri par verķi. malacis!

----------


## osscar

Paldies, par skaņu'būs atskaite vēlāk , kad nomainīšu kondensatoru , kurš zaudējis dfaļu kapacitātes. Šis projekts radās nostaļģijas dēl, ne tāpēc ka vajag  ::  vnk 10 gadus neko nebiju lodējis, šis ir pirmais projekts uz "ārzemju" daļām  ::  Savā ziņā šis forums bija iemesls , kāpēc atkal sagribējās palodēt. paldies par iedvesmu.

----------


## Delfins

bļē labs, piedod par rupjību  :: 
smuka kaste. minimālisms arī rulē.

A aizsargshēma tev tur ir?

----------


## osscar

jā, askētisms laba lieta, ir gan doma par preampu kaut kad ar to3 LM voltāžas regulatoriem sānos  :: 
Nē izņemot iebūvēto - nekā cita nav, kā saka autors - nevajag!
Bet nu prieku sabojā iztecējušais kondiķis - barokļa testa laikā caursita saskrtāpēto izolāciju skava - un caurums un daļa elektrolīta iztecēja.....barokļa V no 60,8 uz 57,8 nokritās.....bail darbināt....jānomaina kondensators vispirms.
sīkāks apraksts- http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?showtopic=110628

----------

